# My piranha won't eat



## Retard

I'am new to piranha-fury and I need some help with my piranhas ,I got them about 2 days ago and they don't eat ant food I give them. Plz help


----------



## acestro

Wrong forum. Look into the piranha care forums.


----------



## hyphen

moved


----------



## Sheppard

Welcome to The Fury!!

It is common that your new piranha's wont eat. if you just bought them 2 days ago they are still probably adjusting to their new environment.

What types of food are you giving them?
You can try to feed them everyday and if the food is not eaten within 10 minutes remove it. 
Try this everyday and eventually they will eat.

Good luck


----------



## oscared15

well they could still just be acclimating to the tank, they should eat eventually, they won't starve

and


----------



## PiranhaHockey88

yea man, dont worry at all...when they are new, it takes a while for them to adjust and get comfortable and their new home...jsut try feeding them every other day and if they dont eat it in like 30min, just take it out and try again another day...i have had some fish go weeks without eatin anythin so no worries, jsut be as patient as you can.


----------



## Timmy44221

They can go over a month without food, especialy if there fat. Just try every few days till they accept.


----------



## scent troll

fronkey frufer munckins said:


> I'am new to piranha-fury and I need some help with my piranhas ,I got them about 2 days ago and they don't eat ant food I give them. Plz help










to p-fury!
your piranha arent eating for a simple and common reason. they are adjust to the tank. piranha have a habit of going into a subdued state while adjusting or stressed. your piranha are a little of both. 
what you need to do is simple...wait. have patience with this. its frustrating to add food and have it go un noticed, but your piranha will acustom themselves to the tank and will activly search food. and the fact that you have several piranha they should do this faster. usually all it takes is one to come out of his shell and the rest follow suit. 
keep introducing food, but remove uneaten food.
keep the tank temp nice and warm, around 80. ensure all the basics and water quality is good. after that its up to the piranha. 
some will take more time, but ALL piranha adjust. dont worry. youll be pleasantly surprised soon i guarentee you


----------

